# Informe de esfuerzo de integracion



## flaneurr (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi,

I recently read that I need to get an informe de esfuerzo de integracion issued by the Oficina de Extranjeros in Madrid (I am a resident here) in order to renew my residencia.

I found a course online to do so (iadeca.es/html/esfuerzo.de.integracion.htm), but was wondering what the regulations are for taking online courses in jurisdictions outside of Madrid for the purposes of this informe de esfuerzo de integracion? 

If I take this course online outside Madrid, will it be valid in Madrid? Also, has anyone ever heard of this firm? Are they properly accredited.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Read this: 
Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración. Portal de la Inmigración

It says it is NOT obligatory, but needed in the case that you don't fulfill some of the requirements to renew. 

(_Este informe no tiene que presentarse obligatoriamente, pero puede ser alegado por el extranjero en caso de no acreditar el cumplimiento de alguno de los requisitos previstos para la renovación de la autorización y será tenido en cuenta como información a valorar por la oficina de extranjería._)

What a pain! I'm sorry you might have to present this.


----------



## flaneurr (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply elenetxu! Unfortunately, I have been advised that I should get this document, despite it not being obligatory...

If you (or anyone else) have heard about getting this done through online courses (and specifically, through the institution mentioned above), please do let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh man. I'm sorry. 

I have never even heard of that document. Good luck!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

flaneurr said:


> Thanks for the quick reply elenetxu! Unfortunately, I have been advised that I should get this document, despite it not being obligatory...
> 
> If you (or anyone else) have heard about getting this done through online courses (and specifically, through the institution mentioned above), please do let me know. Thanks in advance!


surely whoever advised you that you need it would know the answer to your question....

I've never heard of the document before either - sounds like a pita


----------



## flaneurr (Apr 22, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> surely whoever advised you that you need it would know the answer to your question....
> 
> I've never heard of the document before either - sounds like a pita


If only it were that easy! 

It was the lady at the information desk at the Oficina de Extranjeros who provided me with this valuable nugget of information. All she could tell me was that I would need to get the informe issued by the comunidad autonoma de Madrid after having completed courses to prove my integration effort. Of course she had no further details on where or how I could complete said courses! 

The courses in the link I provided earlier was after some exhaustive Googling.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

flaneurr said:


> If only it were that easy!
> 
> It was the lady at the information desk at the Oficina de Extranjeros who provided me with this valuable nugget of information. All she could tell me was that I would need to get the *informe issued by the comunidad autonoma de Madrid* after having completed courses to prove my integration effort. Of course she had no further details on where or how I could complete said courses!
> 
> The courses in the link I provided earlier was after some exhaustive Googling.


doesn't that answer your question :confused2:


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Holy moley. I just looked it up and it looks like it's a good cash cow for Madrid. 30€ for a piece of paper... 

Call me a pessimist, but _hay crisis._ Governments need cash...


----------



## flaneurr (Apr 22, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> doesn't that answer your question :confused2:


The informe is a a simple piece of paper issued by the comunidad autonoma that certifies you understand the Spanish constitution, understand the laws of the land, local statutes, democracy, freedom of religion, equal rights between man and woman, etc..

In order to get this certificate issued (at a cost of 30 euros), you need to first prove that you have completed coursework on the aforementioned subjects. Some authorised courses are provided by oficinas de empleos or NGOs that help immigrants. My question was thus whether an online course would be accredited as I've found some places that offer online courses, but are sponsored by different regional governments (hence, not sure if they would be applicable in Madrid... so far have not found any online courses sponsored by Madrid entities, though these online courses do offer courses on local statutes for Madrid as well).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

flaneurr said:


> The informe is a a simple piece of paper issued by the comunidad autonoma that certifies you understand the Spanish constitution, understand the laws of the land, local statutes, democracy, freedom of religion, equal rights between man and woman, etc..
> 
> In order to get this certificate issued (at a cost of 30 euros), you need to first prove that you have completed coursework on the aforementioned subjects. Some authorised courses are provided by oficinas de empleos or NGOs that help immigrants. My question was thus whether an online course would be accredited as I've found some places that offer online courses, but are sponsored by different regional governments (hence, not sure if they would be applicable in Madrid... so far have not found any online courses sponsored by Madrid entities, though these online courses do offer courses on local statutes for Madrid as well).


Hi flaneuur,
I think the simple answer to your question is that no one knows !
Sorry, but I have never heard of this either.
However, just by Googling *informe de esfuerzo de integracion estudio madrid *I came up with this
Noticias sobre inmigración en España: Curso para informe de arraigo e integración en Madrid

which has this information
_
Como explicamos en un post anterior Conoce tus Leyes 6ta edición dirigido a inmigrantes imparte un programa en Centros de Participación e Integración de inmigrantes (CEPI), el objetivo es brindar conocimientos para facilitar la integración en la sociedad madrileña. Hasta ahora no era obligatorio, pero desde el próximo mes de febrero del 2012 lo será para los extranjeros que realizan sus trámites en la comunidad de Madrid.

Para saber los Horarios, módulos y centros, os dejo el CALENDARIO Y MATERIAS POR CENTROS DE PARTICIPACIÓN (CEPI

_Another fine example of how each region of Spain is different!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi flaneuur,
> I think the simple answer to your question is that no one knows !
> Sorry, but I have never heard of this either.
> However, just by Googling *informe de esfuerzo de integracion estudio madrid *I came up with this
> ...




_Jolín. _ Sounds like American immigration requirements! 
Too bad cooking for your suegros and surviving a comida familiar surely won't count as integration.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

More here (from same Google search)

http://www.madrid.org/cs/Satellite?cid=1142703647042&language=es&pageid=1158658352586&pagename=PortalInmigrante%2FCM_Actualidad_FA%2FINMI_fichaNoticia
*Información sobre recursos para inmigrantes*También se da a conocer información sobre los recursos con los que cuentan los inmigrantes para integrarse en la sociedad española y se da a los asistentes (también españoles) herramientas para mejorar el proceso de búsqueda de empleo. Desde este año, el programa se imparte de manera continuada y permanente en los CEPI.
Los inmigrantes y españoles interesados en acudir a los próximos cursos pueden obtener información a través del teléfono 012 o en los Centros de Participación de la Comunidad. Los asistentes reciben un Diploma de participación al finalizar el programa, que servirá para acreditar la realización de los cuatro módulos informativos. En nuestra región residen más de 1.200.000 personas nacidas fuera de España, que representan el 18,3% de la población total.


----------



## flaneurr (Apr 22, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> More here (from same Google search)
> 
> Casi 10.000 inmigrantes y autóctonos se han sumado al proyecto 'Conoce tus leyes' - madrid.org - PortalInmigrante
> *Información sobre recursos para inmigrantes*También se da a conocer información sobre los recursos con los que cuentan los inmigrantes para integrarse en la sociedad española y se da a los asistentes (también españoles) herramientas para mejorar el proceso de búsqueda de empleo. Desde este año, el programa se imparte de manera continuada y permanente en los CEPI.
> Los inmigrantes y españoles interesados en acudir a los próximos cursos pueden obtener información a través del teléfono 012 o en los Centros de Participación de la Comunidad. Los asistentes reciben un Diploma de participación al finalizar el programa, que servirá para acreditar la realización de los cuatro módulos informativos. En nuestra región residen más de 1.200.000 personas nacidas fuera de España, que representan el 18,3% de la población total.



Thanks for this information, Pesky Wesky! In your reading of that, are you understanding that the course can only be taken in the CEPI?

It still sounds unclear to me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

flaneurr said:


> Thanks for this information, Pesky Wesky! In your reading of that, are you understanding that the course can only be taken in the CEPI?
> 
> It still sounds unclear to me.


it reads to me as if you do have to take it there


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

flaneurr said:


> Thanks for this information, Pesky Wesky! In your reading of that, are you understanding that the course can only be taken in the CEPI?
> 
> It still sounds unclear to me.


It _*is*_ unclear, so I'd phone a CEPI near you and get the info from them. I've just looked at this
CEPI - madrid.org - PortalInmigrante
And don't understand what the set up is. They all seem to be affiliated to a nationality, but not British or American. And they also serve as a kind of job centre for Spaniards too???
I don't get it, but at least you've got a starting point now


----------



## flaneurr (Apr 22, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It _*is*_ unclear, so I'd phone a CEPI near you and get the info from them. I've just looked at this
> CEPI - madrid.org - PortalInmigrante
> And don't understand what the set up is. They all seem to be affiliated to a nationality, but not British or American. And they also serve as a kind of job centre for Spaniards too???
> I don't get it, but at least you've got a starting point now


Thanks xabiachica and Pesky Wesky! This information has all been very helpful. I came across the same pages re: CEPI and had the same confusion. I guess the best option is just to call and ask. The only problem is that I'm so used to getting different answers from different government workers I talk to... never know what's what!


----------

